# anyone tried Tropic Aire Reptile Humidifier & Air Exchanger



## gambo666 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi im thinking about getting a *Tropic Aire Reptile Humidifier & Air Exchanger*

eBay: Imagine Tropic Aire Reptile Humidifier & Air Exchanger (item 280047113091 end time May-07-07 17:15:57 PDT)

Has any used this if so what do they think
​


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

No not used one of those, but have got a misty mate, which is good:
Parrot Cages, Toys, Food etc - Widest Range of Parrot Supplies - Misty Mate 84905 Supersize Bird Mister - 24oz


----------

